# Shark fishing



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

I will be in pensacola on the 27th,, through the 5th march leaving the 6th.. Any one surf fishing ,or boat fishing for sharks,, i am asking if i can go to watch etc,, if on a boat i will be glad to help pay any expenses ,,if shore i would just like to go along for the experience,, and if needed help pay for bait,,,i am starting my retirement,, and would love to go,,,,glenn


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

drop me a call when you get in town, it's been all winter and I have to "brush up" on my skills, may have a day or two for a fun non charter trip.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

*shark fishing*

thanks i will get in touch thanks,,,,glenn


----------



## marine23 (Feb 27, 2011)

*marines in town*

i dont know if you guys are going or have gone already but me and about one or two of my buddys are looking to do some fishing while we are tdy here. we just got in to eglin and are leaving the 11th and dont want to spend 700 dollars for a day of fishing but are looking to go out atleast once just to do it. so if theres any chance we could tag along and do a little fishing let me know please.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey marine23, I can take you and you buddies out ,for a good trip a lot less than that, if the seas get right this week , I'll be here Orange Beach till the 7th of March ,then gotta go home cause i have our condo rented the 12th of march. 
Pm me , I got a nice 31' diesel ready to go.


----------

